# Deadlift



## ShoremallPark (Jan 21, 2014)

Got 2 PB's in one night on deadlifts yesterday! 1 x 2 180kg, 1 x 1 190kg. What is everybody elses deadlifts like?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

my deadlift isnt as good as it one was when i was 19 weighing in at 14 stone at 6ft i was deadlifting 240kg for 3 RAW


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

200kg here. Trying to get to the 250 stage. I am only 20 weighing around 16 stone but I'm a chubby lad


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

120kg 

.

@Bad Alan pulled a 300kg a few weeks ago.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> 120kg
> 
> .
> 
> @Bad Alan pulled a 300kg a few weeks ago.


video from behing or no 120kg deadlift lol


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

What does RAW mean?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

The Sweeney said:


> What does RAW mean?


no straps or supports


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

finlay04 said:


> no straps or supports


Gotcha.

Straps I understand - what is meant by supports?

Sorry for the dumb questions - you can tell I struggle to deadlift the sky remote...


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

The Sweeney said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Straps I understand - what is meant by supports?
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions - you can tell I struggle to deadlift the sky remote...


belts, lifting suits etc


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

I got 160 for 1 today which is more than double my body weight  only been dead lifting properly since Christmas aswell !!

But in all seriousness almost everybody in my gym has started doing rack pulls instead, it's only me and 3 others that actually do a proper deadlift anymore :/


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

160kg (180kg inc Bar) is my PB on deadlifts but thats before i took months out due to a trapped nerve in my back, now i struggle with 140kg  however thats with straps i always use straps as my grip when deadlifting is absolutely shocking.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

250kg after back injury and now 255kg with bad back again!! see some sense being told somewhere about deadlifts but I got them again this sat..


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Struggled with 2 sets of 180kg x 3 today. Was disappointed tbh, quite a frustrating days training for me


----------



## ShoremallPark (Jan 21, 2014)

Some impressive stats here! My main motivation is to beat a steroid user I know to prove it can be done au natural :thumb:

Forgot to mention my body stats, 88-90kg at around 9/10 percent bodyfat and I'm 21. Deadlifts and squats I'm doing well with and seeing good progression but I'm stalled at 4 x 8 on 100kg flat bench... really frustrating!

Edit: also I do all my lifts raw with the reverse grip


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well done OP

good work


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

did you use straps? that's good if you didnt


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Marcus2014 said:


> I got 160 for 1 today which is more than double my body weight  only been dead lifting properly since Christmas aswell !!
> 
> But in all seriousness almost everybody in my gym has started doing rack pulls instead, it's only me and 3 others that actually do a proper deadlift anymore :/


what are rack pulls?


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

armor king said:


> what are rack pulls?


These


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Marcus2014 said:


> I got 160 for 1 today which is more than double my body weight  only been dead lifting properly since Christmas aswell !!
> 
> But in all seriousness almost everybody in my gym has started doing rack pulls instead, it's only me and 3 others that actually do a proper deadlift anymore :/


rackpulls have their place.

i added 20k to my deadlift in 7 weeks doing 5x4 rackpulls from sticking point and then 2x2 deads from the floor.


----------



## ukmcncon (Oct 1, 2013)

never seen this rack squat before ive really been looking at a way to add weight to my deadlift wrecked my back about 2 months ago so been slowly slowly building up but bust on 130kg a last week so this may be just what i need to help me up my weight want at least double my weight which at minute is under 80kg at min


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

250KG


----------

